# Dental coder/biller



## steph1624 (Mar 20, 2018)

Good morning, I am a coder at an FQHC in San Jose, CA. We just started Dental services on top of our medical services. WE have been looking for a dental biller/coder with no luck. My CFO has suggested I research the class for dental billing and coding, BUT I am the only medical coder here that handles all sites. Is there any suggestions for our hunt for a dental coder? OR, any suggestions on taking the course and test on top of handling everything else? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ntreber (Mar 20, 2018)

I am also a coder and biller in an FQHC. I got my certification through the American Dental Coders Association ( http://www.adcaonline.org ) Dental coding was fairly easy to pick up as I was already a CPC and the course was not very long. 
I'm not sure if they have a forum for posting job openings but it might be worth a look.


----------



## steph1624 (Mar 24, 2018)

ntreber said:


> I am also a coder and biller in an FQHC. I got my certification through the American Dental Coders Association ( http://www.adcaonline.org ) Dental coding was fairly easy to pick up as I was already a CPC and the course was not very long.
> I'm not sure if they have a forum for posting job openings but it might be worth a look.



We do not have a posting currently. But you can fax your resume to us at 408-979-1275. 
Please let me know when you have faxed it! I will let my CFO know that you are interested! Thank you so much!


----------



## julieritzi98 (May 14, 2019)

*CPC and CDT coder*



steph1624 said:


> Good morning, I am a coder at an FQHC in San Jose, CA. We just started Dental services on top of our medical services. WE have been looking for a dental biller/coder with no luck. My CFO has suggested I research the class for dental billing and coding, BUT I am the only medical coder here that handles all sites. Is there any suggestions for our hunt for a dental coder? OR, any suggestions on taking the course and test on top of handling everything else? Thank you in advance!



I am CPC certified and have been a Dental Insurance Investigator for over 5 years. Is your company still looking for someone with this experience?


----------

